# VB Express 2008 - ODBC



## sumwear (13. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe hier Microsoft Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition (SP1).
Würde gern über ODBC auf meine SQL DB zugreifen.

Leider bietet der Assistent dies nicht an, von mir versuchte verschiedene Syntax nimmt er nicht an.
Ich hab jetzt schon mehrfach über die Problematik die es da geben soll gelesen. Ebenso das es auch Lösungen geben soll. Leider sehr wiedersprüchlich. Und bevor ich mir jetzt 10 verschiedene 3rd Party Programme installiere wollte ich gern euch fragen ob ihr einen direkteren Weg kennt.

Könnte ihr mir helfen?

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Nico Graichen (13. August 2008)

Hi und willkommen im Forum

Zum einen:
VB Express Edition 2008 ist nur für .NET Entwicklung. Beim nächsten Mal auch bitte im entsprechenden Forum posten 

Zu Problem:
Zeig mal deinen Code, wie du die Verbindung herstellst. Welches DBMS nutzt du?


----------



## DrSoong (13. August 2008)

Hier werden sie geholfen (zur Erklärung: VB2008 ist eine .NET-Sprache, dafür gibts ein eigenes Forum).


Der Doc!

Edit: Merkt man an meiner Langsamkeit, dass ich schon fast schlafe?


----------

